# Kevin Owens debuts on RAW



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy CRAP! HE VS CENA!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Well Hot Damn*

Kevin Owens accepting the US Title open challenge. Unexpected. Kinda marking out.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Marking out a bit. Didn't expect to see him on Raw for a few more months.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

OMG I HAVE TO SEE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wonder if it is because Sami did it, so then on NXT Sami can be like 'Why are you going after everything I go after' etcetra, that sort of thing. :shrug

omg so annoyed I have not enough internet for the stream


----------



## Juni354 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

WHAT?! This happens when I turn the show off and go out! Kill him, Owens!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

That. Was. AWESOOOME!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Perfectly booked and Owens didn't have to eat a pin.

It also gives them reason to feud in the future when Owens gets called up. It also makes sense why Owens did the you can't see me taunt at the NXT house show.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Called it as soon as I heard Cenas music hit I said to myself Kevin Owens is coming out.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> OMG I HAVE TO SEE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wonder if it is because Sami did it, so then on NXT Sami can be like 'Why are you going after everything I go after' etcetra, that sort of thing. :shrug
> 
> omg so annoyed I have not enough internet for the stream


This was perfect. Owens didn't have a match, but still hit Cena with a Pump-up Powerbomb and stomped on the US Title while holding up the NXT Title. Could be a set up for a future Owens vs Cena program.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

That was badass!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Well Hot Damn*

I called that shit. Next week Rhyno will probably accept.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Great segment. Owens won the crowd over and Cena sold for that powerbomb more than he usually does for anything. Made the show for me! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Owens is ready for the main roster guys. He didn't cut the greatest promo ever but he got his point across and sounded confident as fuck. And this is on Raw right in front of Cena's face. That powerbomb to end it was just icing on the cake. 

They can really go far with him if they're serious.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Excellent angle, he pulled Cena's hoe card. Cena gonna catch up with him when he comes to the main roster though so enjoy that lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> Owens is ready for the main roster guys. He didn't cut the greatest promo ever but he got his point across and sounded confident as fuck. And this is on Raw right in front of Cena's face. That powerbomb to end it was just icing on the cake.
> 
> They can really go far with him if they're serious.


He can be their next Lesnar if they want.


----------



## Pittsburgh_412 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Well Hot Damn*

He accepted? Then, I would like to see what declining is....


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I can't believe they did that.

I can't believe that actually happened.

I believe I need new pants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Well Hot Damn*

Awesome! Simply awesome. It was so great to see him there on RAW! They laid the foundation for a future Owens/Cena feud. Maybe Owens is the one to take the title off of him! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Great segment for sure!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Well Hot Damn*



gabrielcev said:


> I called that shit. Next week Rhyno will probably accept.


I could see Rhyno and Samoa Joe leading an actual "NXT Invasion" of the main roster


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Was a great debut promo against like 'the' top guy. Pretty impressive.

This is also great publicity for the NXT special.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

The funny thing is, the best thing to come out of these recent RAW's are NXT's talents, pretty much sums up this roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

*MY DREAM IS FINALLY COMING TRUE :drose

Owens showed ON RAW why he's the best heel in the company. He put Cena on notice that he'd be the one to dethrone him. I'm so excited about this. All I wanted was Breeze or Balor match for tonight, but this was even better. It showed the world who Kevin Owens is and produced great publicity for NXT Unstoppable.*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*WWE just made the NXT title bigger then the USA and IC Titles*

Holy shit, what a segment.

Segment of the year IMO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *MY DREAM IS FINALLY COMING TRUE :drose
> 
> Owens showed ON RAW why he's the best heel in the company. He put Cena on notice that he'd be the one to dethrone him. I'm so excited about this. All I wanted was Breeze or Balor match for tonight, but this was even better.*


Plus he is not a pussy heel. He can back up what he says.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> Plus he is not a pussy heel. He can back up what he says.


*
Exactly. For months I've been told that Owens only looks like a monster amongst midgets. For months I've been told he'd be booked as a pussy like Rollins as soon as he appears on the main roster. For months I've been told he shouldn't interact with Cena because he'd be buried. All of those doubters can hold this :lose firmly to their chest.*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

"YOU DONT GIVE ME ADVICE I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR 15 YEARS" HOLY SHIT. that segment was perfect HHH is my new god NXT is going to be amazing on Wednesday. and the best part now both Owens/Sami both have feuds for the main roster how do like them apples


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Oh boy. Nice to know ya owens lol


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> Plus he is not a pussy heel. He can back up what he says.


This


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Exactly. For months I've been told that Owens only looks like a monster amongst midgets. For months I've been told he'd be a pussy like Rollins as soon as he appears on the main roster. For months I've been told he shouldn't interact with Cena because he'd be buried. All of those doubters can hold this :lose firmly to their chest.*


GLOAT BOSS GLOAT:grin2: in 5 minutes he turned himself into "that guy from the indy's and NXT" to "he just left the top guy laying on the ground and is now a made man" FIGHT OWENS FIGHT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



blauzayn said:


> The funny thing is, the best thing to come out of these recent RAW's are NXT's talents, pretty much sums up this roster.


Just wait until the NXT PPV gets more praise than the WWE two this month.


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I actually just turned on RAW literally at the scene cena was exploiting the troops pandering and kissing ass like usual.

I already can see it. Steen is gonna job to Cena. 

Sad how much Cena had to pander to the fans tonight lmfao.

I hope steen goes over on Cena but still it's Cena. You all know how this shit will end up.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I'm surprised none of you have a gif of the powerbomb as your sig yet.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

WWE got this right, I am glad a match did not happen because what happened was a bad ass advertisement of the threat of Kevin Owens coming to the main roster in the future.
Kevin Owens was great, he was cocky and had his trademark I don't give a damn this is about me attitude.
A main roster program with a huge name like Cena could really help to make Kevin Owens a name and a player in WWE when he comes up.
WWE clearly has plans for the likes of Kevin Owens to allow a NXT guy to come in and drop the WWE top guy like that. 
Im excited to see this revisited in the future.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Exactly. For months I've been told that Owens only looks like a monster amongst midgets. For months I've been told he'd be booked as a pussy like Rollins as soon as he appears on the main roster. For months I've been told he shouldn't interact with Cena because he'd be buried. All of those doubters can hold this :lose firmly to their chest.*


You're getting a little ahead of yourself here. It was a nice debut, held his own and didn't back down but at the same time we don't know when his next appearance is going to be or what he's going to do. Remember, Breeze hasn't been put on the main roster when he appeared on RAW last year and it took Neville to debut after Wrestlemania which was like what 4-5 months after? 

Cena should have elevated Rusev and Wyatt both of which are very talented in their own right that both came from NXT and developmental yet they got destroyed by Cena. There's still plenty of time for Cena to get back at Owens, you should know this by now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Can be a mix of Lesnar and CM Punk if booked right.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I marked out like crazy, I love these NXT crossovers. Owens buried Cena, role reversal for once.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE just made the NXT title bigger then the USA and Int Titles*

It really does feel like HHH is firing shots at the WWE at this point... and Owens just owned Cena with such ease. I mean, Cena tried to do his usual schtick to bury a guy and it was so easily turned around that Cena looked like a complete ass XD


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I liked the message he ended with though.

NXT Title is a bigger deal than the US title, therefore Owens is better than Cena...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Stinger Fan said:


> You're getting a little ahead of yourself here. It was a nice debut, held his own and didn't back down but at the same time we don't know when his next appearance is going to be or what he's going to do. Remember, Breeze hasn't been put on the main roster when he appeared on RAW last year and it took Neville to debut after Wrestlemania which was like what 4-5 months after?
> 
> Cena should have elevated Rusev and Wyatt both of which are very talented in their own right that both came from NXT and developmental yet they got destroyed by Cena. There's still plenty of time for Cena to get back at Owens, you should know this by now


Owens vs Cena is a WM main even match. It needs huge build. And it should be for the WWE title.

It could be the 15 year WWE vet vs the 15 year Indy vet for the WWE title.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



bchampy said:


>


can you please tell me where to find this Gif :grin2:


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



donne said:


> can you please tell me where to find this Gif :grin2:



I got it from reddit.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> It really does feel like HHH is firing shots at the WWE at this point... and Owens just owned Cena with such ease. I mean, Cena tried to do his usual schtick to bury a guy and it was so easily turned around that Cena looked like a complete ass XD



You understand this is a script, one they rehearsed correct? I feel like I have to remind you that this is a tv show every week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

what!!!

Owens vs Cena at EC

holyshit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Please let Owens go over.. pleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Well, now I've never been so excited for a Cena match before. Even if Owens losses, it's a big statement.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I am marking out even more. Owens vs Cena at EC. Made me want to watch the show even more!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Owens shouldn't lose. And if he is not going to leave with the US title, let him just get DQ'd because he didn't break a 5 count while destroying Cena.
No way Cena should pin Owens.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

That was excellent and exactly the kind of stuff they need to do more of, little teases like that to get someone over. Annnnnnd then they went and ruined it by jobbing Owens to Cena in two weeks. Those two shouldn't be having a match in two weeks. They should be having a match like a year from now. Awful and stupid.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

It will always baffle me how Kevin Owens walks around looking like a reanimated teddy bear but still comes off tough and badass. What a baffling contradiction :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I am marking out even more. Owens vs Cena at EC. Made me want to watch the show even more!


I'm hyperventilating SHIV. this is happening it's really fucking happening. Kevin Owens will be facing John Cena at a WWE PPV let that sink in for a moment HOLY SHIT


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Owens is gonna lose and the excitement about this will be dampened. I am not very excited about this. I do not want Owens to be fed to Cena in his debut match on ppv. Fuck.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

They gotta do a screw finish. Please!

Sami Zayn run in, DQ, count out...something.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Owens is gonna lose and the excitement about this will be dampened. I am not very excited about this. I do not want Owens to be fed to Cena in his debut match on ppv. Fuck.


I am holding out hope HHH's shovel is more powerful than Cena's... even if only by association.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

That was so awesome I marked out :mark:

It's been a long time since I marked out like that :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



donne said:


> I'm hyperventilating SHIV. this is happening it's really fucking happening. Kevin Owens will be facing John Cena at a WWE PPV let that sink in for a moment HOLY SHIT


 Seriously, this is exciting news.I think it will be like those old inter-promotional matches and there wont be a real winner. Hopefully, Owens comes out looking great!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Kabraxal said:


> I am holding out hope HHH's shovel is more powerful than Cena's... even if only by association.


Sorry man, he got the best of Cena tonight by the looks of that GiF. Cena will win based on that alone. It's classic Vince McMahon booking. Cena needs to lose. He can make Owens in one match. But I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Seriously, this is exciting news.I think it will be like those old inter-promotional matches and there wont be a real winner. Hopefully, Owens comes out looking great!


I'm 99% sure that HHH will be in charge of laying this match out. so this should be the "old school asshole heel vs. Ace Babyface" that we desire/Need/want :grin2:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Sorry man, he got the best of Cena tonight by the looks of that GiF. Cena will win based on that alone. It's classic Vince McMahon booking. Cena needs to lose. He can make Owens in one match. But I doubt that will happen.


Don't talk sense into me... let me believe... let me believe! :cry


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

He Reminds me of Samoa Joe.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Kabraxal said:


> Don't talk sense into me... let me believe... let me believe! :cry


I'd love for him to win at EC. I really would. Like I said it would make Owens like no one else before. Seriously. Kind of like how Mankind defeated the Undertaker in his first pay per view match. He was a legit threat after that. 

Sorry for the dated example, but I've been watching RAW's from 96 lately lol. Otherwise I apologize for ruining the party, but everyone needs to expect that Cena wins two Sunday's from now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



dougfisher_05 said:


> I'd love for him to win at EC. I really would. Like I said it would make Owens like no one else before. Seriously. Kind of like how Mankind defeated the Undertaker in his first pay per view match. He was a legit threat after that.
> 
> Sorry for the dated example, but I've been watching RAW's from 96 lately lol. Otherwise I apologize for ruining the party, but everyone needs to expect that Cena wins two Sunday's from now.


I love dated references... and I know better than to hope..... damn WWE and not matching the hopes....................


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Kevin Steen's first PPV match EVER in the WWE is against John Cena.... If anyone had ever said that to ANYBODY they would be laughed at right in their face. Am I dreaming?


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

thank goodness owens debuted tonight. Cena needs to be put over for once. Cena definately needs the win, but I know he will make owens look like a winner even when owens loses.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Fight Owens Fight! :mark:

He was the only part I RAW I actually 100% enjoyed. The show was so lacking. But he looked so legit standing next to Cena. I'm sure he's not winning at EC but it's going to be a great match between them.


----------



## KurtOrton (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I think we need to let this develop before we assume anything.

Owens could be Cena's summer feud for the title meaning this will be going on for while so the possibility of Owens losing at EC goes down with that.

Plus, this could give us a possibility of Owens joining the Authority and seeing him and Seth team up and that..that's just awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

EC, here up an get here :mark: :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

His son reaction to his dad debut 

http://instagram.com/p/22PFlyvYx8/


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

This should be a Summerslam Main Event if anything else. Ah well, so long as there isn't a bullshit finish like the I Quit match at Payback, it will be fun to watch regardless of who wins.

Even if Cena wins (lol) they can have Owens completely WRECK him after the match, and make him a huge threat that way.

This makes the outcome of Owens' match with Zayn all the more interesting now. If he loses the NXT title on Wednesday, there's a good chance he'll take the USA belt off Cena.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

SPOILER: CENAWINSLOL :cena3
Holy crap indeed. Does anyone actually think Owens is gonna go over here? I mean, I love KO as much as most of you folks but cmon, anyone that thinks that this isn't gonna just be the same bullshit we've seen the past 13 years has their head in the clouds. Cena was verbally shitting on this guy before he'd even been on Raw for 5 minutes. Fuck Cena, man.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



skarvika said:


> SPOILER: CENAWINSLOL :cena3
> Holy crap indeed. Does anyone actually think Owens is gonna go over here? I mean, I love KO as much as most of you folks but cmon, anyone that thinks that this isn't gonna just be the same bullshit we've seen the past 13 years has their head in the clouds. *Cena was verbally shitting on this guy before he'd even been on Raw for 5 minutes. Fuck Cena, man.*


KO won the verbal exchange IMO.

Promos used to work this way, with guys shitting on each other back and forth. Problem is, there's not too many guys who are a good promo these days, so Cena can easily undress them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I remember years ago at a ROH show when Steen said he could beat the shit out of John Cena. Flash forward today and it's finally come true! :mark:


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Given Cenas track record in the past I dunno....ten years I'm seriously surprised at how many people are excited about him facing Owens at EC. 

This isn't a normal wrestler we're talking about here, this is John Cena. Owens should/could be a legit dominate heel. The kind that just wins, no chicken shit tactics just beats people's ass like Mark Henry's hall of pain. Legit beating Cena clean would solidify that and pave the future for a real legit heel threat that the WWE needs. 

But it won't happen. Cena isn't allowed to lose to anybody cleanly unless their name is Brock Lesnar. IF and I seriously mean IF Kevin beats John it will be due to some sort of fuckery, probably some Authority help. That would be fine as long as it doesn't make Kevin another regular heel #3590 who NEEDS help to beat people like Cena. If he joins up with the Authority he needs to be their enforcer, not the punk ass Kane or Big Show type that somehow manage to lose all the time but a legit enforcer heel for them. 

WWEs belief that all heels have to cheat to win is getting old. That's why Mark Henry got so over during his hall of pain run. Fans were sick of the same shit from heels all the time. Seeing Henry honestly just beat people up as a bad guy was refreshing. 

The absolute best case scenario would be for Kevin to keep the NXT belt on Wednesday since Sami is injured anyway and then legitimately beat Cena clean for the US title at EC. Have him win the title then just laugh and throw it back on Cena as he lays in the middle of the ring. Then have him say in true Kevin Owens style "haha I dont want your precious little belt John, I already have one, I just wanted to beat your ass". If you want to honestly solidify a guy as your next real heel threat then give him the prestige of beating John Cena clean in a manner like that. Book it.

Only problem is that Cena is so badly disliked that damn near half the arena would explode cheering and Owens is supposed to be the bad guy.

But since this is WWE and Owens got the better of Cena tonight it means Cena will probably get the better of Owens at EC. Owens will beat him up for the whole match and Cena will overcome the odds and win then come out the next night on raw saying how tough Owens is and he respects him for that or some bullshit.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Geeee said:


> KO won the verbal exchange IMO.
> 
> Promos used to work this way, with guys shitting on each other back and forth. Problem is, there's not too many guys who are a good promo these days, so Cena can easily undress them.


I dunno, I think Owens was struggling to get a reaction out there. I'd really like to get my hopes up for this because I think Owens is great, but after this many years, I think it's time for me to shut up and learn my lesson.
I've watched Cena go over 3 of the greatest NXT talents over the course of one month, albeit Neville and Zayn looked good in their matches, it was still a window into the future, and not in a good way. This whole "To be somebody in the WWE, you have to go through me" :cena thing has become way too literal at this point and I've just given up. I feel like even watching the match would be completely pointless unless you're one of those people that doesn't care about the result.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Lol apparently the fat indie guy the casuals don't know should main event against Mr WWE at Summerslam? Lol this place is insane.

Can't wait for tears when anything but a clean win over Cena is declared a burial and the internet shuts down.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



skarvika said:


> I dunno, I think Owens was struggling to get a reaction out there. I'd really like to get my hopes up for this because I think Owens is great, but after this many years, I think it's time for me to shut up and learn my lesson.
> I've watched Cena go over 3 of the greatest NXT talents over the course of one month, albeit Neville and Zayn looked good in their matches, it was still a window into the future, and not in a good way. This whole "To be somebody in the WWE, you have to go through me" :cena thing has become way too literal at this point and I've just given up. I feel like even watching the match would be completely pointless unless you're one of those people that doesn't care about the result.


It was a massively casual crowd with some hardcore fans sprinkled without. That confused the fuck out of the casuals... you could tell they wanted to boo Owens at times, then he'd cut off Cena or the hardcore fans would start chanting and they'd be all "what.. wait, we're supposed to like him? Uh..".

It was probably best to debut him there since he could heel it up a little with no out and out massive cheers like any smark crowd. But you could tell he was already getting the casuals to go "wait... I don't think I wanna boo him".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



skarvika said:


> SPOILER: CENAWINSLOL :cena3
> Holy crap indeed. Does anyone actually think Owens is gonna go over here? I mean, I love KO as much as most of you folks but cmon, anyone that thinks that this isn't gonna just be the same bullshit we've seen the past 13 years has their head in the clouds. Cena was verbally shitting on this guy before he'd even been on Raw for 5 minutes. Fuck Cena, man.


Pretty much. Just going to enjoy tonight's segment between these two for as long as possible.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Here's to hoping we get the apron powerbomb at EC leading to a count-out victory for Owens. I think that would make a huge statement.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Here's to hoping we get the apron powerbomb at EC leading to a count-out victory for Owens. I think that would make a huge statement.


Spoiler: Owens hits the apron bomb. Cena beats the count out at 9 and wins with the AA.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Zayn loses at the NXT PPV.

Steen faces Cena.. late in the match he goes overboard and gets DQ and starts tearing Cena apart.

Zayn runs in to save Cena.

...

As per the debut tonight... I kind of figured it would be someone from NXT to replace Neville, who clearly fucked his knee up on that Red Arrow last night. The botched rope jump was just painful to watch. You don't bring Bo Dallas for some cheap heat if he isn't being written off for surgery.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



tailhook said:


> Zayn loses at the NXT PPV.
> 
> Steen faces Cena.. late in the match he goes overboard and gets DQ and starts tearing Cena apart.
> 
> ...


That's true. They probably just plugged R-Truth into Neville's spot in the IC EC.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Geeee said:


> Spoiler: Owens hits the apron bomb. Cena beats the count out at 9 and wins with the AA.


That would be so fucking awful.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

It is a sad state of affairs that we're all praying for a dirty win and still plagued with doubts. Damn you Cena, I hate you soooo much.

Alternately, I've been thinking this could possibly be one of the best debut's ever. I've been comparing it to my all-time favorite debut, Jericho, which was a) a comedy bit b) went nowhere c) saw Jericho get made a fool of and d) featured no action whatsoever.

This blows that away on almost every criteria. The only question is how well Owen's does with the company. If he can be comparable to Jericho that's a great career. Plus he has the potential to be even better than that.

When's the last time we've seen someone rise this quickly? And he's nailing it. Owens is a beast.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



tailhook said:


> Zayn loses at the NXT PPV.
> 
> Steen faces Cena.. late in the match he goes overboard and gets DQ and starts tearing Cena apart.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt they'd have not only let him wrestle, but let the leg be attacked in any way given the current lawsuit over concussions and safety. I think Neville/Bo was just actual build.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



nightmare515 said:


> Given Cenas track record in the past I dunno....ten years I'm seriously surprised at how many people are excited about him facing Owens at EC.
> 
> This isn't a normal wrestler we're talking about here, this is John Cena. Owens should/could be a legit dominate heel. The kind that just wins, no chicken shit tactics just beats people's ass like Mark Henry's hall of pain. Legit beating Cena clean would solidify that and pave the future for a real legit heel threat that the WWE needs.
> 
> ...


Lol Yeah, I think Cena will win and do exactly what you said. It's sad. I don't think Kevin Owens has been pinned on television yet and the thought of Cena being the first one to do it just makes me sick.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Solid debut for Owens. I'm happy with how that went.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

You guys are aware that Owens is one of hunters projects right? Why would he let Vince bury him? I marked out twice tonight that was awesome. But I have to ask why would triple h bury one of his guys?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I'm not really big on this guy because to me he's just another tough talking indy guy like Samoa Joe who hasn't proven that he can hang in the WWE against it's roughest brawlers liek Harper, Sheamus, etc.. 

but owning Cena in any capacity is almost instant face for me. 
Hard not to like some guy putting Cena in his place


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Geeee said:


> Spoiler: Owens hits the apron bomb. Cena beats the count out at 9 and wins with the AA.


All in the span of 30 seconds :lmao


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Cena one upped by a wrestling school reject!??

Vince must had the night off tonight.


----------



## RyanStorm (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

It was a great promo. I loved the whole thing, but quite honestly, they didn't need this, everyone, everywhere is already pumped for Zayn vs Owens 2.

I didn't like Owens at first. Thought he was another punk kid like Zayn, and had nothing to offer, aka more like a Bo Dallas than a Neville. 

However, after that beating Zayn took originally, and Owens worked the mic more, you can dig it.

I know I hate Cena, but with him so "perfect" like Hulk, the days someone actually gets to "really" win, you just love it so much more. 

Big win for Owens, Big win for NXT and Big win for the fans. If you weren't tuning in Wednesday, you are now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Terrific segment and a great way to debut Owens. Triple H really needs to go to bat for his boy and make sure Owens beats Cena. Cena's been on top for over a decade and is 38, at some point he needs to start putting people over and this would be a great time to start doing it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Like I said before I got absolute faith KO won't be buried. Nevilles main roster booking as one of hunters boys backs up that claim. And the fact that more often than not hunter praises one of his kids. There's no way he would let Vinny crush his guy. If Owens does go down he will make sure he looks strong in defeat


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Love Owens' line about doing this longer than Cena therefore Cena doesn't get to give him advice. Brilliant line.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

So worried for their EC match. I swear, if Cena buries another talent..!!!! *shakes fist*


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I was at the show tonight and was so pissed off at the crowd reaction. Very little to no reaction when he came out (most around me had no idea who he was).

I started a fight kevin fight chant but it was quickly taken out by your fat chants directed at him, minor leagues, and who are you chants. 

I'm all for people having fun at the show but come on know who the top up and comers are at the very least. He deserved much better.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Awesome moment. Owens laying Cena out was awesome, loved the promo, hope WWE use him right when he gets called up properly at the Chamber event. Kevin Owens is talented, one of the best workers out there.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I was at the show tonight and was so pissed off at the crowd reaction. Very little to no reaction when he came out (most around me had no idea who he was).
> 
> I started a fight kevin fight chant but it was quickly taken out by your fat chants directed at him, minor leagues, and who are you chants.
> 
> I'm all for people having fun at the show but come on know who the top up and comers are at the very least. He deserved much better.


This annoys me.

They don't appreciate Wrestling, at the end of the day most of us appreciate great Wrestling and know that Owens delivers, he can cut a promo and Wrestle. A little respect would be nice. Chant, have fun but don't embarrass yourselves.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I can say from experience that most of them probably view NXT on the same level as Main Event. I know I did around the time Bray Wyatt was there. It wasn't until I sat down and really gave NXT a chance to see what these guys were all about. After my first time seeing Sami Zayn in action, I started looking up footage of El Generico, etc. Hell, first time I saw Bray at a house show I must have been looking at him like he had a dick growing out of his forehead.

Though I have to admit, I'd have been annoyed at the fat chants whether I knew him or not. There have been a ton of wrestlers with perfect bodies that have flopped over the years. Big Boss Man and Tugboat were childhood favorites of mine and the weren't what you would call slim.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Some people here cracking me up. This whole thing was to hype the nxt event and network. Simple follow up from the Zayn appearance.

Never liked Steen as a performer during ROH though his shirts and interaction with the audience were excellent. He knows how to market himself well. However, he doesn't have the typical wwe look that has been shoved done our throats over the years to become THE player or face of the company. I mean he wears bike shorts and a t shirt to cover his big gut. Unless, they invest in him like they did with Mick Foley or unless HHH has final say over Vince (no chance) he'll be mid card material when he stays at wwe shows.

The only other alternative I can see here for his success is if they give him the mic and some very loose proverbial rope like they did with Punk. I hope he succeeds because I believe this roster is weak as far as star wrestling performances go (minus Zig, Rollins, Cesaro and a few others).


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

cant wait for cena to take the nxt belt from him.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Fat boy had a heck of an appearance on Raw, marked out crazy for him.

Hopefully he becomes a main-stay later this year in the fall or even next year because he'll be lost in the shuffle if he gets called up now.

I don't ever see him main eventing a PPV, let alone Summerslam or Wrestlemania (LOLOLOLOL) but I'm praying we get to see Owens/Rollins feud or even Owens vs Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Oh my God, he's SO gonna get buried.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Its always nice to see these NXT crossovers, Owens was great, I think they went the right route with him too, also they made him shoot rather than wrestle which was a great approach on the US open challenge.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Brushing his shoulder off at the end Goat move :ti2


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Only thing that coulda made it better.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Owens is the best guy from NXT. He's got everything. Imposing look, great on the mic, and easily the most believable character. There's a lot of hype around Neville, Sami and Balor, but Owens will be the most successful in the WWE. He's the sort of real character that could become the next Stone Cold, he's awesome. Looked completely at ease in the ring with Cena. Neville and Zayn have the in-ring ability but always seem a bit awkward on the mic, particularly Neville. Owens always looks comfortable, and always at ease. He's going to be a massive star.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Great debut, couldn't really have gone better. I like the little things Owens does, like stamping on the US title due to the fact that he's so confident he believes the NXT title is better and the fact he's from Canada so he doesn't really care much for the belt, he gets wrestling.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

In a way I'm glad for Owens, but the fact that he is embodying exactly what I hate from NXT really repulses me and makes me not want to accept how someone I actually like is being booked. I was annoyed enough when he was getting the spot on NXT he got within just a month of TV time. I was more annoyed he won the championship so quickly and I'm still annoyed that he is THE STAR of NXT now for absolutely no reason - less reason than any of other two recent signees of the BIG FOUR had for being just _AMONG_ the top guys.

Not many really tend to agree with me when I ask why X guy from the independent scene gets such a huge push in comparison to other guys that are more than capable in the back of developmental, just because of their name, and in some ways I can't blame them for that, but right now Owens has just went from being signed by WWE in mid-late 2014, debuting on NXT extremely fast, winning the NXT Championship in his first month, defending it and defeating almost everyone else on the way for the next three months and now not only did he just debut on Raw _he made JOHN CENA look like a complete twat in the ring_.

Yea, I am deep down glad Owens got such an opportunity, but he's not just ahead of all these non-indie guys who need to be given opportunities, but if this wasn't just a hype for the upcoming NXT TakeOver event, then it's even more ridiculous. He didn't just step past all these guys waiting for a spot on developmental TV. He stepped past them and even stepped past guys like Neville and Zayn who had been in developmental for YEARS. If this is just a hype then, it's still crazy how he essentially fooled 14 time world champion John fucking Cena who rarely ever wins. Especially after he clowned Rusev in 3/4 matches, beat Zayn in his home town, almost defeated Neville clean, in just the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Xchamp said:


> Oh my God, he's SO gonna get buried.


Fingers crossed

Cena has been great recently, NXT is shit and hunter is a hack so i'm pulling for my boy johnny.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

anyone think that owens needs to lose on wednesday to have a chance of beating cena?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Crazy to think that just few years ago I was watching him in ROH, and he was using his parody Cena shirts & shit.


















Cena vs. Owens will be amazing. :mark:


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

More hhh booking. Bury Rusev a legit monster for a blob Kevin something. 

Getting that iwc approval.

You got them now Hunter when you take over and kill WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



NastyYaffa said:


> Crazy to think that just few years ago I was watching him in ROH, and he was using his parody Cena shirts & shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so true. I never, ever \, imagined him in the WWE, let alone being put into the position of leaving Cena laying and having a subsequent ppv match. Truly, it has been a great time to be an Owen fan. He's come a long way. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



NastyYaffa said:


> Crazy to think that just few years ago I was watching him in ROH, and he was using his parody Cena shirts & shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If WWE was smart they'd have either Cena or Owens reference this in their feud. But WWE isn't smart, so whatever.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



OXITRON said:


> In a way I'm glad for Owens, but the fact that he is embodying exactly what I hate from NXT really repulses me and makes me not want to accept how someone I actually like is being booked. I was annoyed enough when he was getting the spot on NXT he got within just a month of TV time. I was more annoyed he won the championship so quickly and I'm still annoyed that he is THE STAR of NXT now for absolutely no reason - less reason than any of other two recent signees of the BIG FOUR had for being just _AMONG_ the top guys.
> 
> Not many really tend to agree with me when I ask why X guy from the independent scene gets such a huge push in comparison to other guys that are more than capable in the back of developmental, just because of their name, and in some ways I can't blame them for that, but right now Owens has just went from being signed by WWE in mid-late 2014, debuting on NXT extremely fast, winning the NXT Championship in his first month, defending it and defeating almost everyone else on the way for the next three months and now not only did he just debut on Raw _he made JOHN CENA look like a complete twat in the ring_.
> 
> Yea, I am deep down glad Owens got such an opportunity, but he's not just ahead of all these non-indie guys who need to be given opportunities, but if this wasn't just a hype for the upcoming NXT TakeOver event, then it's even more ridiculous. He didn't just step past all these guys waiting for a spot on developmental TV. He stepped past them and even stepped past guys like Neville and Zayn who had been in developmental for YEARS. If this is just a hype then, it's still crazy how he essentially fooled 14 time world champion John fucking Cena who rarely ever wins. Especially after he clowned Rusev in 3/4 matches, beat Zayn in his home town, almost defeated Neville clean, in just the past couple of weeks.


Replying on here because my word count was too big. 

ok I see and fully accept your point, he has been given a mega push and other's have been put on the backburner and "forgotten" about. And in a lot of ways it's not right especially when long term projects have been de-pushed and not given certain opportunities. ...however you and I both know he is far ahead of lot of dudes who still need months, maybe even years to reach that level. And you have said yourself that him being in NXT was counterproductive and harmful to other "developmental" wrestlers so IMO him being in this spot is great for 2 reasons 

#1 this gives NXT exposure TRUE exposure (now I know you said in the OP that if this hype then is fucking silly but I have a theory now go with me on this what if this is all apart of a MAJOR STORYLINE. what if this part of an invasion like scenario with the NXT or HHH guys which ever you prefer taking Vince's "guys" spots like Owens/Cena Seth/Randy ETC I mean tonight may of been a clue with H giving Kev the match and saying "make me proud" what if this is a true changing of the guard and we are seeing the first part or hell maybe I'm dreaming) 

#2 If Kev wins the belt then that means him being NXT champ will be numbered and he will have to drop it. and if ends up like then you and I both know the guy who beats the guy who beat Cena will get an instant rub. 
. 


but I have a question what if Owens wins the belt at EC and goes to have a year long reign and lives up to the "hype" will you change your stance?


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Stamping on the US title was fly as fuck. I'm a fan.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

When owens music hit id not marked out like that since rollins came out at wm31  

Great segment cant wait for cena vs owens in the future


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Abood sama (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Cena vs balor in money in the bank, book it


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Love Owens' line about doing this longer than Cena therefore Cena doesn't get to give him advice. Brilliant line.


That was incredible they let him slip it in cena like that.

My wife is just a casual. She didn't know him but was really impressed


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Has Owens actually been doing it longer than Cena though? According to Wiki, Cena made his debut November 5th 1999 - Steen on May 7th 2000.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

If Cena wins he can't stand tall. A cena wins and he poses while Steen sells ruins him, no matter how much he dominated or the announcers talk him up. I fully expect a cena win, but it has to be like a small package or something and owens decimated him after.

Who am I kidding? Owens will get 85% of the match, cena comes back and wins then claps for him or tries to shake his hand and owens refuses or something


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I was at the show tonight and was so pissed off at the crowd reaction. Very little to no reaction when he came out (most around me had no idea who he was).
> 
> I started a fight kevin fight chant but it was quickly taken out by your fat chants directed at him, minor leagues, and who are you chants.
> 
> I'm all for people having fun at the show but come on know who the top up and comers are at the very least. He deserved much better.


Where were you sitting at dude? I was there and I'm pretty sure I was the only one in my section standing and going total ape shit. I had to be noticeable. lol.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

only thing i didnt like, minor nitpick i suppose, was the whole 'im a veteran, too, john' - wish he had just interupted and said he didnt need any of his advice. after saying he doesnt care about people who dont know who he is, why explain himself in any way to cena? . would have been more in line with his seemingly arrogant "fuck you" persona.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

What an insane way to make your debut. Beyond Amazing. Just beautiful. Perfect.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Fucking brilliant debut for Owens.

Looked bad ass, looked strong, actually was made to look above Cena.

Upset it wasn't happening on Raw but cannot wait for it now at Elimination Chamber just hope it is booked properly.

They must seriously value Owens to have such a rapid rise like this is awesome.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Cobalt said:


> Fucking brilliant debut for Owens.
> 
> Looked bad ass, looked strong, actually was made to look above Cena.
> 
> ...


Triple H is fully behind Owens so he won't let creative fuck this up.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



darksideon said:


> Triple H is fully behind Owens so he won't let creative fuck this up.


Agreed.

His jumped a queue that has Zayn and Balor in it to see what looks like a full main roster debut at EC.

I agree HHH won't let this guy get ruined, I just hope Zayn joins him soon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Great debut by Owens :clap I loved that he totally disrespected Cena :mark:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I like the way they debuted him against Cena, the way he stepped on the US title, etc. but that promo was subpar. I know it was a debut and he's been better on the mic, but I thought Cena had him on the mic last night. And that's something I hate to see: Cena owning anyone in anything. And if they're going with the badass type, he needs to cut back on his words, IMO. Less is more.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Another good debut last night with Owens. If he's anything like Neville then the future's bright for the WWE.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Didn't see it coming,it was amazing.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I've attended PWG shows louder than RAW Richmond's crowd.

Still a :mark: moment for me.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

1.) I see people saying they don't think Owens will ever main event a wrestlemania or summerslam? I'm not sure I agree with that. He can be a good transitional type wrestler like a Mick Foley and could get a few main events with the right guy. 

2.) His look is gonna hurt him a lot. He looked like a indy wrestler out there. 

3.) Did I miss something but isn't his match with Cena at the chamber a non-title match. Just NXT Champion vs. US Champion?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



tbp82 said:


> 1.) I see people saying they don't think Owens will ever main event a wrestlemania or summerslam? I'm not sure I agree with that. He can be a good transitional type wrestler like a Mick Foley and could get a few main events with the right guy.
> 
> 2.) His look is gonna hurt him a lot. He looked like a indy wrestler out there.
> 
> 3.) Did I miss something but isn't his match with Cena at the chamber a non-title match. Just NXT Champion vs. US Champion?


Owens can be the next Lesnar type guy where he just destroys everyone if they play their cards right. He can be mega huge.

He is everything they want Reigns to be but better.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I was unimpressed. He looks and acts like a fat, cuddly teddy bear.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> I was unimpressed. He looks and acts like a fat, cuddly teddy bear.



were you never impressed with Vader in his prime?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Really fantastic debut, what a way to make your first appearance.

NXT guys seem to be making a lot more appearances on RAW lately. I'm wondering if debuts like Zayn's and Owen's will be full time or if it's a one off type deal and they'll still compete down in NXT. Either way, for a PPV which didn't exist a week or so ago, Elimination Chamber is shaping up to be a heck of a PPV.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



NJ88 said:


> Really fantastic debut, what a way to make your first appearance.
> 
> NXT guys seem to be making a lot more appearances on RAW lately. I'm wondering if debuts like Zayn's and Owen's will be full time or if it's a one off type deal and they'll still compete down in NXT. Either way, for a PPV which didn't exist a week or so ago, Elimination Chamber is shaping up to be a heck of a PPV.


the EC also has a bunch of NXT guys in the top matches.


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Please dont let him get buried.
Please dont let him get buried.
Please dont let him get buried.
Please dont let him get buried.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*









:tyson


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> were you never impressed with Vader in his prime?


Vader looked(looks? dude aged amazingly well) and carried himself like a badass. Vader looks like the kind of dude that would fuck you up if you looked at him the wrong way. Kevin Owens looks like the kind of dude that eats too much fast food and watches My Little Pony.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Vader looked(looks? dude aged amazingly well) and carried himself like a badass. Vader looks like the kind of dude that would fuck you up if you looked at him the wrong way. Kevin Owens looks like the kind of dude that eats too much fast food and watches My Little Pony.


How does Owens not carry himself as a bad ass? Everything he does screams bad ass. I don't think we are watching the same Kevin Owens.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Vader looked(looks? dude aged amazingly well) and carried himself like a badass..


Sure


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Xderby said:


> Sure












You can find a goofy picture of just about every single wrestler that ever lived. I'd take my chances with Owens over Vader any day of the week.



birthday_massacre said:


> How does Owens not carry himself as a bad ass? Everything he does screams bad ass. I don't think we are watching the same Kevin Owens.


It's hard to explain. Dude looks like a brony or an anime geek. He's goofy as hell. No amount of fluffing up his fur is going to make me mistake a pussy cat for a mountain lion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> You can find a goofy picture of just about every single wrestler that ever lived. I'd take my chances with Owens over Vader any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to explain. Dude looks like a brony or an anime geek. He's goofy as hell. No amount of fluffing up his fur is going to make me mistake a pussy cat for a mountain lion.


How is







different from









You would never call Owens goofy to his face


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Cena's pathetic, OTT crowd pandering ruined it for me. He's getting worse and worse. It's unbearable.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Why do people even engage Townes Van Zandt? Gimmick Poster #13434049323


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Cena seemed to have a lot of fun talking with Owens. Seems that they both took the opportunity to do their talking points their way. It felt natural and believable. Great on them both. Cena sold the hell out of that Pop Up


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



NastyYaffa said:


> :tyson


It must feel great to KO that he's proving his critics wrong. He plays such a bully but is so down to earth in real life. I'm happy that he's finding success. I'm sure he's losing at EC but this match with Cena is good exposure for him. I was like a kid during this segment, especially when he explained to Cena that he was the true veteran between the two. 



birthday_massacre said:


> How does Owens not carry himself as a bad ass? Everything he does screams bad ass. I don't think we are watching the same Kevin Owens.


If Kevin Owens isn't a badass, I don't know who is. 

I'd love to see Brock/Owens at WM 33. :mark:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



tbp82 said:


> 1.) I see people saying they don't think Owens will ever main event a wrestlemania or summerslam? I'm not sure I agree with that. He can be a good transitional type wrestler like a Mick Foley and could get a few main events with the right guy.
> 
> 2.) His look is gonna hurt him a lot. He looked like a indy wrestler out there.
> 
> 3.) Did I miss something but isn't his match with Cena at the chamber a non-title match. Just NXT Champion vs. US Champion?


No one actually gives a fuck about "the look" in reality, that's just Vince who is obsessed with a certain type of look a main eventer "has" to have.
A look is only a tool, no different from promos, wrestling, size, whatever. It's a tool that might help you get over.

But getting over is the goal. Not "having a good look". If you're over, you're over. Vince got it all mixed up at some point and acts like one of the factors (_one of_) is the end goal.
There are guys with great looks who didn't get over, and there's guys with terrible looks that did.

Owens has charisma, wrestling skill, experience and he's unique in WWE, he stands out. That is no transitional wrestler, there is no reason he can't be a top guy in WWE other than nonsensical biases about what a main event "has" to look like.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> How does Owens not carry himself as a bad ass? Everything he does screams bad ass. I don't think we are watching the same Kevin Owens.


He looks wimpy is what hes saying. If you walked into a mall and saw Kevin Owens you'd guess he's headed to the nearest Mrs. Field or Cinnabon not he's the toughest guy in the mall.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Ithil said:


> No one actually gives a fuck about "the look" in reality, that's just Vince who is obsessed with a certain type of look a main eventer "has" to have.
> A look is only a tool, no different from promos, wrestling, size, whatever. It's a tool that might help you get over.
> 
> But getting over is the goal. Not "having a good look". If you're over, you're over. Vince got it all mixed up at some point and acts like one of the factors (_one of_) is the end goal.
> ...


While I think you are overrating him a lot here. I was stating he can main event a wrestlemania or summerslam with the right person much the same way Mick Foley did. That was not a insult.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Kevin Owens owned Cena's ass and you all know it


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

His promo had good content and was well delivered at best. A solid one, but not a really stand out one. Ambrose and Wyatt were both better in that regard even straight out of NXT. Still, better than anything I saw out of Rollins, Reigns, and Ohno.

Good debut. I'd much rather Sami Zayn be here, but whatever...


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



birthday_massacre said:


> How does Owens not carry himself as a bad ass? Everything he does screams bad ass. I don't think we are watching the same Kevin Owens.


I'm a big Kevin Owens fan but he has a point. I was at the show last night and most casual fans there were just like who is this fat guy. He doesn't have a WWE body. I woudln't call his body screaming bad ass as the previous poster says he just looks out of shape. I was hoping hed lose some weight while in NXT (well more I guess as I read he lost a little).

I think hes going to have a hard time just like Bray at truly getting over because they both look so out of shape.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I'm a big Kevin Owens fan but he has a point. I was at the show last night and most casual fans there were just like who is this fat guy. He doesn't have a WWE body. I woudln't call his body screaming bad ass as the previous poster says he just looks out of shape. I was hoping hed lose some weight while in NXT (well more I guess as I read he lost a little).
> 
> I think hes going to have a hard time just like Bray at truly getting over because they both look so out of shape.


Most casuals fans are morons who like what they're told to like. And you're still on the "he can't get over, he's not ripped!" backwards thinking Vince way.
You get over by getting over. That's it.

"The look" (that is, WWE's narrow view of a good look) might help you get over, or it might not. It's no guarantee, and you are not required to have it. All that's required is that you get over, which could be done through promos, matches, gimmick, angles, your look, or a combination of any. It doesn't matter how it happens, just that it does.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Ithil said:


> Most casuals fans are morons who like what they're told to like.


Problem is you HAVE to get the casuals behind you to truly succeed in the business. 

Owens probably needs to drop 25 pounds or so to truly be taken seriously by the viewing public. Hes in that weird place where hes not big and in charge like a Vader or Yoko but hes not ripped either. Hes in that middle place where he just looks out of shape.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



tbp82 said:


> He looks wimpy is what hes saying. If you walked into a mall and saw Kevin Owens you'd guess he's headed to the nearest Mrs. Field or Cinnabon not he's the toughest guy in the mall.


Right. He looks soft. It isn't even necessarily about him being fat, though that doesn't help. There have been plenty of tough looking fat fucks in the past. Kevin has a baby face. He looks like a little boy stuck in a fat man's body.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Why do people even engage Townes Van Zandt? Gimmick Poster #13434049323


People keep saying this, but nobody ever offers up what my supposed gimmick is. Since you're apparently so familiar with my posts, please, do tell. 

I like my wrestlers to look like men and not overgrown children. Does that make me a gimmick poster?
I am blunt and to the point when it comes to my opinions. Does that make me a gimmick poster?
While I can appreciate good technical wrestling, I don't think somebody should be pushed just because they can wrestle well. Does that make me a gimmick poster?

No. None of that makes me a gimmick poster, because I'm not one. I have unpopular opinions, sure, but I'm allowed to share them as well as anybody else.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Owens' segment was fucking brilliant. That's what a heel looks like, telling Cena that he was wrestling way longer than him was awesome :mark: and stepping on the US title, man :banderas

And as usual, the same old WWE apologists grasping at straws yet again. For them if a heel doesn't look like a bodybuilder with a good-looking face, then everyone is just an afterthought. Give me a fucking break fpalm you guys are beyond ridiculous. Owens' action speak for him, and he himself can talk.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Owens was fucking awesome last night; that shit was beautiful :banderas


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Kevin Owens owned Cena's ass for every single penny that it's worth.

This was the first time I have legit lol'd when Cena got beat up.

Stomping on the US title was a nice touch. I wonder if that was improvised. Got that feeling when I watched it.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Well at least he didn't hurt himself walking to the ring like that other guy you all love so much


And telling Cena he has been wrestling longer is an insult to himself than it was to John Cena.

Cena should have dogged him for being a thirty plus year old minor leaguer


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



The Tempest said:


> Owens' segment was fucking brilliant. That's what a heel looks like, telling Cena that he was wrestling way longer than him was awesome :mark: and stepping right into the US title, man :banderas
> 
> And as usual, the same old WWE apologists grasping at straws yet again. For them if a heel doesn't look like a bodybuilder with a good-looking face, then everyone is just an afterthought. Give me a fucking break fpalm you guys are beyond ridiculous. Owens' action speak for him, and he himself can talk.


I thought that part of the promo was really bad and made Owens look bad. Why would Owen's bragging about being in the minor leagues that long get him over? The minute he said that the live crowd started getting all over him about having been in the "minor leagues" so long. I thought he could have left that part out of an otherwise good promo.


----------



## BryanMark (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

of course no marks will ever say anything about him being pushed to the top right after his debut, spent less than 5 months on NXT, made his entrance to lukewarm reactions, cut an average promo and celebrate over Cena with fucking lukewarm reaction, looking more out of shape than the sign guy Dudley

if it was someone who wasn't from indies like Reigns everyone would be wishing for his death at that very instance. 

hypofuckingcrites


----------



## BryanMark (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



NastyYaffa said:


> :tyson


Hey look, Nasty's got a new dick to suck!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I thought that part of the promo was really bad and made Owens look bad. Why would Owen's bragging about being in the minor leagues that long get him over? The minute he said that the live crowd started getting all over him about having been in the "minor leagues" so long. I thought he could have left that part out of an otherwise good promo.


I thought it was brilliant. He told WWE's golden boy that he worked his ass off to get where he is right now way longer than he did. Everytime WWE worships the hell out of Cena because he's been in the company for 13 years, while Owens' proved in 5 minutes that he's the next big thing, and it worked out perfectly, that's what heels should do.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Owens has been on Raw for 10 whole minutes and the Anti-Smark crowd is already out in full force :ha


----------



## BryanMark (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



A-C-P said:


> Owens has been on Raw for 10 whole minutes and the Anti-Smark crowd is already out in full force :ha


more like smarks getting a new dick to suck


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Owens has been on Raw for 10 whole minutes and the Anti-Smark crowd is already out in full force :ha


How come when someone doesn't like a wrestler they have some agenda? 

He just plain want impressive to people who don't know him

Maybe with time people will like him but IMO zayn and even Nevilles debut was better

Like seriously what type of idiot actually brags about not being major league quality for fifteen years? Plain awful promo. 

Although te stepping on te title was a good spot and I was impressed that he could push Cena up that high


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> I was unimpressed. He looks and acts like a fat, cuddly teddy bear.


Cheap shotting cena and powerbombing his ass reminds you of a teddy bear?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> *How come when someone doesn't like a wrestler they have some agenda? *
> 
> He just plain want impressive to people who don't know him
> 
> ...


The bunch of Anti-Smark trolls flocked to this (and the other Owens' threads) immediately to proclaim how awful and unimpressive he is. Sounds like an agenda to me.

:draper2

It is fine to not be a fan of someone and post some criticisms of said individual from time to time, but that is not what is going on with most of the detractors in these threads and you know it


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The bunch of Anti-Smark trolls flocked to this (and the other Owens' threads) immediately to proclaim how awful and unimpressive he is. Sounds like an agenda to me.
> 
> :draper2
> 
> It is fine to not be a fan of someone and post some criticisms of said individual from time to time, but that is not what is going on with most of the detractors in these threads and you know it


There was a thread on it and I said I as unimpressed? I don't see you defending john Cena on the five threads that are created every day about him? Where were you on the Roman Reigns threads? Is it different for them for some reason?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> There was a thread on it and I said I as unimpressed? I don't see you defending john Cena on the five threads that are created every day about him? Where were you on the Roman Reigns threads? Is it different for them for some reason?


No different but Cena and Reigns didn't just debut on the main roster LAST NIGHT. I have laughed about people with agendas on those 2 as well, but just don't continue to waste my time on those people going forward.

But by all means keep digging....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

People who can't get a stiffy or wet don't like Owens, is that what this thread turned into :eagle


Thought his main roster debut was fantastic. Yeah he isn't officially on the main roster but it was his first exposure. He didn't have the luxury of it being his hometown of state or even a smark crowd but he left the ring with everyone knowing who he is. Held his own on the mic, Cena was cut the great promo that he can which helped.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



BryanMark said:


> more like smarks getting a new dick to suck


And yet you're still here replying to everyone with god awful posts, I wonder who's the cock sucker? :jericho2


----------



## Machomaine (Apr 3, 2015)

In before Owens gets AA'd through 4 tables .
RIP


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

It's amazing how many posters are watching the show to get off on the dudes instead of watching for the action. Blah Blah Blah Owens isn't impressive because he doesn't look like someone that'll let you put a bill in his gstring.

The whole "wrestling longer" bit wasn't an insult for one simple phrase "opportunities." He said he had to work hard and earn his spot - implying that cena had his spot handed to him (he did). Handed to him for looking like one of the guys that the gimmick posters jerk to.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I was almost in tears when I heard his song. He's the best american wrestler in the business right now in my humble opinion. 

Also, his match at EC with Cena :mark: :mark: mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> I was almost in tears when I heard his song. *He's the best american wrestler in the business right now in my humble opinion. *
> 
> Also, his match at EC with Cena :mark: :mark: mark: :mark: :mark:


But he is Canadian :grapes


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

How great would it be if after E.C., the champions are as follows:

WHC: Seth Rollins
IC: Neville
US: Kevin Owens
Divas: Paige

NXT on the RISE. Hell, even though I hate them, I wouldn't be surprised if Ascension somehow win that TT match. Could be a full blown NXT reign. Only thing I'm not sure about is if Neville is actually expected to be in that IC match. I'd hope so. He could really make a match like that so much more exciting.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



A-C-P said:


> But he is Canadian :grapes


I mean wrestler who works for an american company in America the great. I know he's canadian because I know him since 2008, fella.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

solarstorm said:


> The whole "wrestling longer" bit wasn't an insult for one simple phrase "opportunities." He said he had to work hard and earn his spot - implying that cena had his spot handed to him (he did). Handed to him for looking like one of the guys that the gimmick posters jerk to.



Ha now I've heard it all

Cena only successul because he's good looking

CM punk, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose all spent a lot of time in the indies. Want to know why they got in the WWE and Owens didn't? Because he wasn't good enough yet. Has nothing to do with the other guys being better looking


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

*This was some next level shit, I really enjoyed it. Did not see it coming at all (then again I don't watch WWE tv atm but still,) a really good segment.*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Marked out with a "Holy shit, Kevin Owens".

I called this back in April on the Cena Open Burial Challenge thread. I honestly couldn't see anybody beating Cena for the title unless it was Balor or Owens, still might be wrong & Owens ends up losing, but I bloody hope he doesn't because he deserves to win on debut. 

Elimination Chamber could be insane.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Marked out with a "Holy shit, Kevin Owens".
> 
> I called this back in April on the Cena Open Burial Challenge thread. I honestly couldn't see anybody beating Cena for the title unless it was Balor or Owens, still might be wrong & Owens ends up losing, but I bloody hope he doesn't because he deserves to win on debut.
> 
> Elimination Chamber could be insane.


I think tomorrow night will give away the winner. If Zayn wins then I'd expect Owens to beat Cena the EC. If Owens retains I expect Cena to either win or keep the title by disqualification because no reason to have the US Title on someone in the minor leagues


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

Absolutely loved this :mark:
They had to make it different from Sami Zayn's debut but still great and they did that. Owens is brilliant. Not many people can hold their own, let alone get one up on the mic against Cena. Marked out when he shut Cena up as soon as he said 'let me offer you some veteran advice'. Dropped the realist line that's been allowed to be dropped on Cena since Bryan told him he's not a wrestler :mark:
Can't wait for Elimination Chamber :mark:


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



solarstorm said:


> It's amazing how many posters are watching the show to get off on the dudes instead of watching for the action. Blah Blah Blah Owens isn't impressive because he doesn't look like someone that'll let you put a bill in his gstring.
> 
> The whole "wrestling longer" bit wasn't an insult for one simple phrase "opportunities." He said he had to work hard and earn his spot - implying that cena had his spot handed to him (he did). Handed to him for looking like one of the guys that the gimmick posters jerk to.


Wrong. Cena was nearly on his way out before he saved himself with the Doctor of Thuganomics gimmick, and with some help from Steph McMahon. Cena earned his spot. Whether he deserved to keep said spot for over a decade is another matter entirely.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I couldn't believe it when Owen's music hit, I was so happy. He shouldn't lose the match against Cena, he should either win or lose by DQ.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I think tomorrow night will give away the winner. If Zayn wins then I'd expect Owens to beat Cena the EC. If Owens retains I expect Cena to either win or keep the title by disqualification because no reason to have the US Title on someone in the minor leagues


You're probably right, wouldn't be surprised to see Cena turn up on NXT, cost Owens the title then Owens destroys him at Elimination Chamber. 

If not and Cena retains by DQ or something, having Owens & Zayn both at Elimination Chamber would be amazing.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> You're probably right, wouldn't be surprised to see Cena turn up on NXT, cost Owens the title then Owens destroys him at Elimination Chamber.
> 
> If not and Cena retains by DQ or something, having Owens & Zayn both at Elimination Chamber would be amazing.


My only thing is let's just say he destroys Cena for the US title... Than what?? He's already climbed the top mountain in the WWE, no where to go but down. I don't want to see a rocket push with this guy and I think a real feud with Cena should be a year away


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, I HAVE to see this. Owens is awesome.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Just so you all know, I am still clapping.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*

I was excited, but worried that he was just gonna loose on his debut on RAW. It was managed perfectly. Thats what all non-wrestling segments should feel like.

Still watching a "nobody" power bomb Cena is surreal. This guy has the "it" factor. Watching casuals grabbing their heads in disbelief as Cena hits the floor was pretty cool. Great selling by Cena by the way.

A few things:

1.- The main purpose of the segment was to plugg in NXT's special, the EC match is just a bonus to start establishing Owens on the main roster.

2.- Anything other than a DQ finish on their EC match would be unexpected to say the least, and questionable.

3.-The fact that HHH himself gave him the title shot is the best part. They want casuals to relate KO with the top dogs.

4.- KO will become the anti-Cena we've all been waiting for, Anti-Hustle, Anti-Loyalty and Anti-respect. When??? I don't know, but It can't be soon enough.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought Cena was really good in this promo as well once Owens came out.

Just like The Shield reunion the previous night, this was very well done by WWE


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Owens shut Cena down verbally and physically. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Figured Owens shows up to Raw when my Cable/Internet goes down. Checked out the video this morning, pretty awesome. 

Whoa whoa, veteran advice? Are you kidding me? - Owens


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have to say, that mother fucker is strong. But you guys can't really think this will go different than any of Cena's other feuds. I do like the fact that he put Cena in his place with the "advice" but still John boy is gonna bury that guy and you all know it.

:cena3


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> I have to say, that mother fucker is strong. But you guys can't really think this will go different than any of Cena's other feuds. I do like the fact that he put Cena in his place with the "advice" but still John boy is gonna bury that guy and you all know it.
> 
> :cena3


Probably. Cena just had three servings of Rusev in a row. Now he's ready for more young meat. How many servings of Owens do you think Cena will get? Two or three? Maybe an "I Quit" match at SummerSlam? That seems to be Cena's career-destroying match for anyone he faces.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

Never thought Grandpa Vince would see anything in Owens so this is a pleasant surprise...of course he could still get the five knuckle shovel.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

lolomanolo said:


> Never thought Grandpa Vince would see anything in Owens so this is a pleasant surprise...of course he could still get the *five knuckle shovel*.


OMFNG, why is this not a thing?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Owens is winning next Sunday. Calling it. i don't gamble, but I would put money on it., morals aside.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This was a great debut.

This is something Owens has that most other fan favourites on NXT don't have: Charisma, Confidence. When he came out to the ring and the way he looked John Cena in the eyes he didn't seem like some excited nerd trying to prove himself, he came across as somebody who KNOWS he's The Shit and also at the same time doesn't give a shit. Sami Zayn, Neville and Seth Rollins could learn a thing or two from him in that regard. The promo added up to it too when he said that he's a veteran and that Cena can't teach him anything. He just handles himself like a boss...you can't teach that body language and confidence and he has it in spades. If Roman Reigns was fat/ugly, but still had his charisma and confidence he'd be Kevin Owens, proof that charisma/presence isn't down to look but is an entity of its own. I've always known that he has "IT" but I've never seen him on the big stage next to another megastar and Cena didn't dwarf him at all presence wise. Then again why should I be surprised, this is the same guy that The Rock out of all people endorsed. 

The promo itself wasn't that good otherwise but it still did its job, especially by his standards as he was mumbling a bit...but I guess that's just because of the script and WWE not knowing how to present him initially as they didn't want to make him look too strong (as a debutant) and neither too weak since he's the NXT Champion. I expect really great stuff from him.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Owens did more in one night than rusev did in the past 3 months feuding with cena.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Btw that theme song is beyond awesome






I want Lesnar vs Owens in the future :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



A-C-P said:


> Owens has been on Raw for 10 whole minutes and the *Anti-Smark crowd is already out in full force* :ha


:StephenA Time for this notion to stop.

Just because people are not worshipping the ground Kevin Owens walks on after his debut, doesn't mean they are "anti-smarks". I'm still trying to figure out what exactly an anti-smark is.

People should be able to have their opinions and not be berated as long as they aren't flaming each other or being out right assholes. 

Now on topic - As far as Kevin's debut was concerned, I mean, it was alright. He made an impact by laying out Cena, so that's good. Wasn't really impressed by his promo (inb4 "this comes from a guy with Reigns as his avatar" type comments), but it wasn't bad. 

I'm definitely interested in the match between him and Cena at EC. The IWC raves about Kevin Owens, so I'm looking to see what he does there.

Another thing: Is this him coming up to the main roster permanently or just a one off? I mean, they're having him go against Cena of all people on a PPV, so I'm not really sure if he's gonna be a permanent fixture on the show after that or just go back to NXT land.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Loved how Owens stomped on the US title like, eww, puny jobber title!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That powerbomb was kinda shitty though.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

ZachS22 said:


> I have to say, that mother fucker is strong. But you guys can't really think this will go different than any of Cena's other feuds. I do like the fact that he put Cena in his place with the "advice" but still John boy is gonna bury that guy and you all know it.
> 
> :cena3


When was the last time Cena really buried someone? Last time he came in touch with someone that was buried so deep they are still stuck in Jobbersvile was Ryder, look at Wyatt, Cena might won the feud but Wyatt after that faced Ambrose and Taker of all people! He might have lost but he certainly is not buried, he had a great match on Payback and on Raw last night. Ambrose got beaten by Cena but look at Ambrose now, he is going places now and had some great matches. Also the fact that if this was Cena from 2010, he would have buried anyone he faced during the US Open Challenge but everyone who faced him, from Nevillle, Stardust, Barret, Zayn, etc had great matches and came out looking strong! Rusev still is looking strong after his two loses to Cena. And Cena does not bury talent, Vince and his booking does.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> When was the last time Cena really buried someone? Last time he came in touch with someone that was buried so deep they are still stuck in Jobbersvile was Ryder, look at Wyatt, Cena might won the feud but Wyatt after that faced Ambrose and Taker of all people! He might have lost but he certainly is not buried, he had a great match on Payback and on Raw last night. Ambrose got beaten by Cena but look at Ambrose now, he is going places now and had some great matches. Also the fact that if this was Cena from 2010, he would have buried anyone he faced during the US Open Challenge but everyone who faced him, from Nevillle, Stardust, Barret, Zayn, etc had great matches and came out looking strong! *Rusev still is looking strong after his two loses to Cena*. And Cena does not bury talent, Vince and his booking does.


Rusev lost _three_ times. But people overlook the fact that he handed Cena his first loss by submission (technically) in quite a while, and that he knocked Cena out with the Acolade _twice_.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Owens debuts on RAW thread*



CookiePuss said:


> :StephenA Time for this notion to stop.
> 
> Just because people are not worshipping the ground Kevin Owens walks on after his debut, doesn't mean they are "anti-smarks". I'm still trying to figure out what exactly an anti-smark is.
> 
> ...


I'm a huge Reigns fan and I still love Kevin Owens.

If you read my sig you can see I'm a huge AJ Styles/Austin Aries/D Bryan fan. I wonder which idiot made up the rule that you can't like indy guys because of him, especially since star-ratings wise by Meltzer he had the best workrate of all so far. Plus that Triple Powerbomb at Payback was just insane, I marked out like crazy seeing the Shield back together for a moment, and the fans reaction was like that too.

I know it can be hard to understand, but you can actually be a smark and like Roman Reigns, I'm certainly against those so called anti-smarks for most of my opinions but I can't help but lol at people that want to put fans in an inferior category just because they like one single wrestler, especially if they've been watching for 20+ years.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

The whole smark vs anti-smark deal is nonsense.

This forum creates it's own narrative. 99% of it is pure imagination.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

777 said:


> The whole smark vs anti-smark deal is nonsense.
> 
> This forum creates it's own narrative. 99% of it is pure imagination.


Exactly, people want to make its own consctruct on what's "smart" or "mark" when in reality you can be a 20+ year wrestling fan and still cheer for some of the more mainstream guys aswell as some guys from the indies. It just makes no sense to me. I've watched wrestling longer and seen more indy promotion than most "smarky" fans here and I still like some "looks" or "WWE guys" such as Orton, Reings, Wyatt, Barrett. It really makes no sense to me.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

My fucking TV broke earlier in the night, so I missed his live debut. But I still marked out when I saw the clip on YouTube. Somebody in WWE seems to really like Owens. :bo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a strong debut. I think you are looking at the future United States champion!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Don't know if this was already posted, but I thought it was really cool seeing Kevin Owens' son Owen reacting to his dad going up against Cena. 

https://instagram.com/p/22PFlyvYx8/?taken-by=karinaleilas


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Plato said:


> Don't know if this was already posted, but I thought it was really cool seeing Kevin Owens' son Owen reacting to his dad going up against Cena.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/22PFlyvYx8/?taken-by=karinaleilas


Gotta admit, that's pretty damn cool.

To see your dad live on WWE TV against the WWE's Top(or one of their top) performers? 


That said, however, I'm not that impressed by KO. Oh well. To each his own.


----------

